# hamster bedding ok?



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi 

Just curious if I can use pine shavings that are for hamsters in my cockatiels nest box. I just bought it but I'm afraid of the scent being to strong for the birds. Also any suggestions on how to remove the eggs and get the birds out of the box so I can change the material in there. I currently have newspaper and paper towel. I know I need to change it. 

Ollie and Pina are not hand tame so they definatley don't like me touching the box. I'm scared that if I touch the eggs they won't want them anymore or if I change the bedding that they will get very stressed. 

I just need a little help with this. It was not my intention to breed them it just sort of happened.  I have no idea what to do.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the bedding is cedar, I wouldn't use it. If pine and strong oder, take it out of the bag and spread it out on something so that it can air out for several hours or a day.

When one or both birds is out of the box you can add some shavings around where the eggs are. Mkae note of where the eggs are and move them to the other side of the box or place in a small bowl. Add the bedding quickly...press it down to compact it, and place the eggs in the same area they were before.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I mean the odor is just a pine odor. Is there even a pine bedding that dosent have an odor. Well one of them is always in the box so I guess I have to try and shoo them out of the box. But thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're worried about pine you can use aspen shavings instead. Aspen has no aromatic oils. Pine has some aromatic oils but is safe for birds. Cedar has a lot and is NOT safe for birds. All three types are easily available at pet shops, usually in the small mammal (rodent) department. Some brands are very dusty which isn't good, but Kaytee is a nice clean brand.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I let it air out for an hour or two. But boy was it hard to get Ollie out of the box. I had to grab him with a small towel it was sad he kept trying to hide the eggs under him.  All is well now they both got a bath and I think that relieved a lot of their stress. They seem happier with the new bedding. I think its a lot more comfortable for them. 

Sadly one egg was cracked and leaking, the rest were ok. So now they have 3 eggs. I'm not sure if they will have more but three is enough. Who knows if they will even hatch. But thanks


----------

